# Profinet CP341-1 Ausgänge ansprechen



## RoBop (24 Februar 2022)

An einer 314er CPU (6ES7 314-1AG14-0AB0 V3.3) ist ein CP 343-1 (6GK7 343-1EX30-0XE0 V3.0) konfiguriert.
Über den CP soll die Kommunikation mit dem BACnet Adapter laufen.

Probeweise habe ich am BACnet-Gerät eine 1200er CPU angeschlossen. Es funktioniert einwandfrei, wenn ich die Ausgänge in der CPU anspreche.
Im Fall der 314er werden die Ausgänge nicht der CPU zugeordnet, sondern dem CP. Wie spreche ich die Ausgänge an?
Ich bin über den PNIO-Send gestolpert. Bin ich auf dem Holzweg oder würde es darüber gehen?
Jedoch so wie ich es verstanden habe, greift dieser Baustein nur auf Merkerbereiche und Speicherbereiche in DBs.

In dem Projekt geht es nur darum, dass Messwerte und digitale Zustände der Anlage ins GLT gelangen. Vom GLT aus wird nur überwacht und nichts gesteuert.


----------



## PN/DP (24 Februar 2022)

Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg. Du musst PNIO_RECV und PNIO_SEND zyklisch aufrufen, um die Eingänge/Ausgänge zwischen CP und CPU zu kopieren. Dafür lege Dir am besten in der CPU DBs an. Und projektiere die PN IO E/A-Adressen im CP343-1 möglichst lückenlos ab E0/A0, weil PNIO_RECV und PNIO_SEND immer ab Adresse 0 übertragen.

Harald


----------



## RoBop (24 Februar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg. Du musst PNIO_RECV und PNIO_SEND zyklisch aufrufen, um die Eingänge/Ausgänge zwischen CP und CPU zu kopieren. Dafür lege Dir am besten in der CPU DBs an. Und projektiere die PN IO E/A-Adressen im CP343-1 möglichst lückenlos ab E0/A0, weil PNIO_RECV und PNIO_SEND immer ab Adresse 0 übertragen.
> 
> Harald


Vielen Dank Harald 

Da die Adressen vom CP sonst alle frei sind und sie mit der CPU nichts zu tun haben, kann ich direkt mit 0 beginnen.


----------



## hm951 (16 August 2022)

Guten Tag, 

Habe eine Frage bzw. Problem mit der Datenübermittlung eines CP343-1.

Verbaut ist eine CPU 315F-2 PN/DP (6ES7 315-2FJ14-0AB0 / V3.2) mit dem CP343-1 (6GK7 343-1EX30-0XE0 / V3.0)

Es ist eine ältere Maschine, die einzelnen Daten Empfangen und Senden soll, zur Übersicht des aktuellen Vorgangs. Und zur Automatischen Daten Übergabe/Übernahme vom Leitsystem, um dem Bediener die Daten des Materials direkt mitzuteilen. 

Zur Einstellung des CPs wurde ein eindeutiger Gerätename vergeben und die Netz IP im CP eingetragen. 
Darauf hin habe ich versucht die Schnittstelle des CP anzu-pingen ohne Erfolg. Darauf hin sah ich mir die GSD Datei an und fand dort keine IP-Adresse. Meine Vermutung ist nun das der CP gar nicht mittels IP Adresse kommuniziert sondern nur der Gerätename entscheidend ist?


Leider habe ich nicht die Hoheit über das Leitsystem und muss mich mit einer anderen Firma absprechen.

Meine Frage wäre nun wenn die Station im Tia Portal so angezeigt wird müsste die Verbindung eigentlich stehen. 
Meine Vermutung ist, um Daten zu erhalten, müsste man nun die E/A Adressen übernehmen und auswerten.

Würde es reichen diese wieder mit Send Receive zu übernehmen oder gibt es da was zu beachten?



Bilder von der Steuerung vom Leitsystem. CPU 1518F

Wenn ich Fc11 und FC 12 zyklisch aufrufe und Daten in einen DB verschiebe ist dieser Automatisch im CP verfügbar?

Die FC11/12 werden im OB1 aufgerufen und schreiben die Daten im DB 287/288.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------

